# Röntgenbilder ?



## AvS (13. Juli 2002)

helau,

gibts ne möglichkeit röntgenbilder in photoshop herzustellen ? ich habs mal ausprobiert is aber nichts draus geworden  

oder gibt es stock-photos von patienten  ?


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juli 2002)

Du kannst sie komplett selber zeichnen aber ich glaub kaum das du das willst, wenn dus aus einem Bild erzeugenwillst brauchst du ein Bild wo die Knochen schon sichtbar sind und das sind dann meist sowieso schon Röntgenbilder. Was eventuell noch gehn würde wäre Röntgenbilder von irgendwelchen Dingen: Verstell die Farbeinstellungen fast auf Schwarz Weiß (ein bisschen blau) und kopier dann auf einer neuen Ebene das Ding das sichtbar sein soll hinein und verstell wieder die Farben


mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein

werds mal ausprobiern wenn ich Zeit hab

Greatz 
X-trOn


----------



## X-trOn (13. Juli 2002)

So hab mich mal 5 min gespielt: mit Image > Inverse und den Ebenen Modi erzeugst du den "Röntgen"Effekt dann einfach noch Layerklatschen

Sorry mein Layer  is wirklich nur draufgeklascht aber ich arbeite seit 24 STunden und bin einfach zu müde um mich länger zu spielen

Hoffe das hilft dir

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2002)

SKANDAL, das bild ist geklaut 

such mal nach "X Ray" bei google.de,
da solltest du etwas finden, hier gab es 
schonmal ein X Ray thread, ich finde
ihn nur leider nicht, die suche spinnt 

mfg


----------



## X-trOn (14. Juli 2002)

ICh weiß das das von dir is aber ich hab auch smallB draufstehen lassen und nie behauptet das es von mir is. Hab mir gestern deine HP angesehn und bin dabei auf dieses Bild gestoßen. 

Greatz
X-trOn

@smallB 
nich böse sein ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2002)

böse? nein, erfreut, ja:|


----------



## X-trOn (14. Juli 2002)

Na dann bin ich ja froh!! Gibt sowieso schon zu viele Leute die bei jedem Pixel aufs Copyright beharren.

Sind nette Photos dabei muss man dir lassen. Darf man hoffen dass dort noch mehr hinkommen??

Greatz
X-trOn

@mods
sorry for offtopic


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Juli 2002)

ja, sicherlich, hab die nächste session in planung, folgt in einigen tagen


----------



## c4che (14. Juli 2002)

stock photos von röntgen bildern gibt es, oder such einfach über picsearch.com und google.com nach röntgenaufnahmen da findest du auch viel...
... oder soll ich meinen gebrochenen arm posten?


----------



## X-trOn (14. Juli 2002)

Ich galub er wollt wissen wie er aus einem Photo ein röntgen ähnliches Bild machen kann. 

Ja cool zeig her den Arm will ich sehn *lol*

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

